# Down Regulating Side Effects



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi

This is my 1st attempt at IVF after 2 failed IUI cycles   and I am feeling a bit odd today and hoped someone could offer some advice please.

I have been down regulating for 9 days now (using buserelin 50iu) and up until yesterday felt completely fine - I now have a constant headache and feel really tired and feel as though there is a bit of activity going on in my ovaries.  I am really worried about this as I didn't think anything should be going on down there.  I am still bleeding very very slightly too (although I was told that the bleeding could last a couple of weeks). I have my first scan next Thurday.  Do you think the discomfort in my ovaries is normal - I don't want to call the clinic as they may think I'm being stupid??  

Nikki


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

im sorry i cant be of much help, as im only just starting ivf, sometime this month, but ive heard that is a major symptom. Headaches and ovary pain..not in some but alot of women experience this. Also, they say you have to be aware of hyper ovarian stimulation or something...

My worry, is that i will react badly in the form of fatigue, depression, or insomnia:  

How did you feel in this respect


I hope you have good luck on this cycle..


x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Nikki
Phone the clinic if you are worried - that is what they are there for!  In my first and second cycles I was on the same dose of buserelin as you.  I bled until after I started the stimming drugs and was told not to worry about it. I also felt really tired sometimes and had some bad headaches but all that improved alot once I started stimming. (Drinking loads of water seemed to help the headaches). Not sure about the discomfort you describe in your ovaries - I certainly felt a few sharp twinges when d/r and also felt bloated some of the time.  As far as I know, however, OHSS is only a potential side effect from the stimming drugs - not buserelin. However, as I say, I definitely think you should check with your clinic if you are worried about the discomfort in your ovaries - I know myself how much you worry about symptoms during IVF cycles and a quick phone call can work wonders for putting your mind at rest!

Good luck with your treatment.

Ellie


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

even nurofen gives me side effects, an those anadins make me speed *anyone notice they put caffeine in painkillers??( 
I just think that the ivf drugs will be the same in some way, so im just going to go for it...if i cant sleep thats my only worry...insomnia


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Nikki
I was using Synarel for my downregging and didn't have a huge amount of side effects.  In fact, I was worried that it wasn't working because I had so few side effects.  But then the headaches kicked in!  I also get very tired and found myself getting a bit grumpy but not too emotional, thank goodness.  But very clumsy as well.
I didn't have any pain around the ovaries so maybe you should check with the clinic.  The good news is that the side effects disappear when you start your injections so hopefully not too long now.
Good luck with your treatment, I know how you feel about moving onto IVF and failed IUIs.  Hoping this is your time xx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Nikki - I'm on buserlin and stimming drugs. Had been on Clomid and was bracing myself for the same kind of crazy mood swings and anxiety but was pleasantly surprised. I have been much more tired since taking the drugs although that could be a side effect of the constant undercurrent of emotional stress we all have to deal with on this treatment rather than the drugs. I did put on some weight when I was downregging and have had a few headaches. People have said I have also been a bit spaced out. But, as I said before, its difficult to tell whether its drugs or good old fashioned stress which is causing it. Try and get as much sleep, exercise and water as possible and you are a good way to tackling it. Good luck!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Nikki,
I had pretty nasty headaches with the Buserelin and some ovary pain with the stimming drugs but both were completely knocked on the head instantly with acupuncture.  Felt very normal but quite tired.
Wishing you the very best of luck,
Vicky x


----------

